# Lay's Do Us A Flavour Contest.... ( My Flavour is submitted NEED VOTES)



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Guys, 
I have submitted my Flavour to the Lays potato chip contest and i post this thread here to ask for your vote. My flavour is Honey garlic Chicken Wings. Here is the link... Thanks for your time...

https://apps.facebook.com/dousaflav...ium=actions&utm_content=app&utm_campaign=duaf


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

XXX_Shooter said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have submitted my Flavour to the Lays potato chip contest and i post this thread here to ask for your vote. My flavour is Honey garlic Chicken Wings. Here is the link... Thanks for your time...
> 
> https://apps.facebook.com/dousaflav...ium=actions&utm_content=app&utm_campaign=duaf


How is this archery related?


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

mprus said:


> How is this archery related?


Its not...


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

He's an archer who needs are support. I'm guessing lol.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

pistachio nut


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

i was thinking beer and wings also


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

XXX_Shooter said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have submitted my Flavour to the Lays potato chip contest and i post this thread here to ask for your vote. My flavour is Honey garlic Chicken Wings. Here is the link... Thanks for your time...
> 
> https://apps.facebook.com/dousaflav...ium=actions&utm_content=app&utm_campaign=duaf





shakyshot said:


> i was thinking beer and wings also


Indeed... a good beer flavor is needed in the mix... sadly they'd never make it.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Theres a Beer one in play already from what im seeing good reviews so we will see if it makes the finals. And thanks guys for the support... LOL just something fun i entered see what happens.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

if we vote and you win you have to teach us all to shoot :tongue:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Too bad they couldn't develop a "titties and beer" flavor.......that would sell like hotcakes


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Maxtor said:


> Too bad they couldn't develop a "titties and beer" flavor.......that would sell like hotcakes


i would go broke :teeth:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

How about we invent TINKER flavour....real sour and changes every week..LOL :wink:
You got to admit...thats funny :wink:

Andy


----------

